
Show HN: Quickly search, build and share AI models - gingahbread31
https://www.picsellia.com
======
gingahbread31
Hello everyone, I'm Pierre-Nicolas, CTO at Picsell.ia. What we have build is a
plateform enabling you to search for public models and datasets that users can
upload on the platform, clone them and use them directly in a standardized
format directly on the platform.

Then you can annotate your data with our optimized interfaces with smart
tools. You can also run trainings and send all your data (checkpoints, models,
results, logs) to the platform, with our API, where everything will be
displayed and saved so your team can access it easily.

And once you are done if your trained model is public it is automatically
added to our serving engine and you can use it freely ! I know this is a bit
complex product but don't hesitate to ask me if you have any questions or need
any help, here is my mail : pierre-nicolas[at]picsellia[dot]com

I would really love to have feedbacks on this and it's free so please try it
and tell me what you think, see you there !

~~~
sandGorgon
very interesting. You can probably branch out into "crowdsourced Datarobot" by
taking the top 1% of models and powering an Automl engine using that.

~~~
gingahbread31
Thank you for your comment ! What do you mean by crowdsourced DataRobot ?

------
pinouchon
Hi. What would be the incentive for someone who has collected an expensive
dataset to list in on your marketplace (or dataset-directory, I don't know how
you would call it)? I'm just wondering what incentive structure would get a
marketplace like this off the ground.

Once you have a big marketplace, then it's a clear value for any engineer who
wants easy access to quality datasets (for experimentation, transfer
learning...)

